# Pygmy Dormice.... Setup help...



## LHUK97 (Jan 20, 2019)

So I'm due to get a couple of african pygmy dormice next month and have found so many different sources with different opinions online, that I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. I have a 45x45x45 exo terra (I know it could be taller but it's the best I could do for the moment) and was planning on starting with 2 girls and potentially add a boy in to make a mating trio in a few months time, would this size tank accommodate 3 to start? 
-Next off I would love to get some branches for them but was hoping to go and get my own so I can choose size and shape to fit the tank, are there any types of wood or trees to avoid? I know I have to bake them before I put them in but just wanted to make sure there werent any big no, nos. 
- So diet... there is so much online and I have an idea of what needs to be given but does anyone have a feeding plan for the week or a daily breakdown of what they need daily? I'm a bit unsure of how much of each thing is given each day and how many days to give them nectar, and whether it should be diluted or not. I'm just stressing I will get it wrong so would love a breakdown of exactly what someone else's get each day and then I can customise it to suit what they prefer.
- what substrate is best? of course as dust free as possible but interested to see what has worked for other people. 
- and finally if I was to have a mating trio, would they continually mate as I read online that a female can fall pregnant 24hrs after giving birth which obviously causes a lot of physical strain if she is breeding constantly. Is this likely to happen? Will I need a separate tank for the male? 

Any help and just hints, tips and tricks would be amazing, the more I know the better!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm new to these guys so I'm by no means an expert. I only have one boy... They should not be housed alone but he was a rescue living alone.

I have him in a 45x45x60 exo terra, and he does use all the space so I wouldn't go smaller personally. I'm using carefresh on the floor because it's dust free and no allergen risk. Ted has a variety of nesting places but he mostly sleeps in his tunnel. For multiple animals you need at least one nest per dormouse.

Food wise...
He has plain water in a tiny drinking bottle, and I have a tiny reptile bowl I use for maple syrup which he always has available. 
He gets a bird seed mix with some dried mealworms mixed in, with sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds added. He also gets some dried fruit mix, plain peanuts in shells and has a cuttlefish in there although I've never seen him chew it.
I feed live insects daily - hand feeding them have helped take him down! So far he likes locusts, waxworms, mealworms and morio worms. I tend to feed a few per day. ( it helps that I also keep tarantulas so I always have feeder bugs in lol).

Ted lives in my spider room which is always kept warm, but he also has a heat mat to be on the safe side. They mustn't be allowed to get cold or they can go into a state of torpor which is potentially fatal. You need a thermometer in the viv to be certain it's warm enough.

I got all my wood and decor from the local reptile shop so I can't help with that. I don't know enough about trees to identify safe ones lol.

Lastly, as a brand new keeper I really wouldn't even think about breeding. I think your initial plan of 2 females would be perfect, leave the breeding to the experts. Plus for a breeding trio you would definitely need a bigger viv.

Check out critter exotics website for more info, I've found it a godsend!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Forgot to say, I also give tiny bits of fresh fruit most days. So far Ted has tried berries, banana, Apple and pear. Don't bother with veg as they can't digest it.

Hope all this is helpful!


----------



## LHUK97 (Jan 20, 2019)

aww Ted is adorable! thats aweosme that he gets along so well on his own! The tank is only 45cm while I build a bigger one, hopefully it will be finished before the new arrivals are ready  Thank you so much for the help! that's definitely cleared up a few of my questions! 
I was also considering a heat mat as our living room can get quite chilly in the night, do you have it under the whole bottom or just their nesting areas? the dried fruit mix you use is that the human type or the bird type? 

Think I will do the same as you and get the branches from the reptile shop, im a lot more accustomed to cold blooded enclosures haha. I found critter just after I posted this it's epic! thank you again so much for the help!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I have my heat mat taped to the side of the viv. I didn't see the point in putting it underneath as Ted never sleeps on or near the floor.

The dried fruit mix I found in the small animal section of pets at home. Not all dormice will eat dried fruit apparently but I figured it was worth a try. Ted likes some bits but leaves others, but he definitely prefers fresh fruit. Banana seems to be his favourite.


----------



## LHUK97 (Jan 20, 2019)

Ah that's a good idea! what size heat mat are you using? does the heat mat keep it at 21?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

At the moment I'm using 2 heat mats, the one he came with which is about 6x10 inches, and a small one I had spare about 3x5 inches. Since the weather has turned so cold I'm struggling to keep the room warm enough when the central heating is off. I do have a plug in radiator in there that's currently on all the time. Oh the joys of living in an old, drafty and poorly insulated house lol. 

Please keep posting and share some pics when you get your girls. I'm so excited by Ted I could talk dormice all day lol.


----------



## LHUK97 (Jan 20, 2019)

Ah I hear the struggle with the cold house! our radiator in the living room is right under a single glazed window so essentially useless and the little ones will be the other side of the room so definitely will need some mats. Thank you so much for the advice! have you ever heard of anyone using heat lamps? They would be ideal but I'm worried they would climb on the cage guard when it's hot and no one wants hurt toes!

I'm so excited for them to be ready! everyone I speak to says they are just awesome! have you come across any forums or Facebook pages for dormice alone? would love to have a few for when they arrive just incase I need more advice


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I found a couple of Facebook pages just doijng a search for african pygmy dormice but doesn't seem to be much out there.

I read somewhere about using headlamps or ceramic heaters. I think these are supposed to be more effective than heat mats but I guess you would need to be careful about where they're placed and make sure the critters can't get too close.

I bought some agave nectar for Ted to try this week... nope, he doesn't like it lol.


----------

